# Todays smoke!!! Scottish salmon....



## fpnmf (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to the fish market at the beach to get some fresh grouper and scallops..

Saw some really nice salmon and asked them about it..

It didnt look like the dyed,farmed grocery store crap...

So I got a couple pieces and did some reading..

I liked AkHaps recipe..... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127170/hot-smoking-salmon-throwing-down-the-gauntlet

Followed it to the letter and it turned out great!!

Wife sez "Best ever"...

It is good....

Under the fan after brining...













P4200047 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 21, 2013






Outa the mes at 140 with amazng pellets with corn cob pellets added...













P4210049 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 21, 2013






No fat escaped to the outside..mmmmmmmm













P4210050 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 21, 2013


















P4210051.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 21, 2013






Have a great day!!!

             Craig


----------



## rdknb (Apr 21, 2013)

Man that looks good.


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great, Craig!

Red


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks fellas!!

   Craig


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, shiny pellicle.... Looks really moist and delish....  Good Job Craig.....


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 22, 2013)

Craig...that looooooks so good.  I can almost taste is from the q-views!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yummers!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks really good Craig. I've been wanting to do some for so long, but I can't get anything here right now except farmed crap!

If you can get your hands on some , Havarti Dill cheese is awesome with the smoked salmon.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice, shiny pellicle.... Looks really moist and delish....  Good Job Craig.....





> Originally Posted by *KathrynN*
> 
> Craig...that looooooks so good.  I can almost taste is from the q-views!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat!!!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks really good Craig. I've been wanting to do some for so long, but I can't get anything here right now except farmed crap!
> 
> If you can get your hands on some , Havarti Dill cheese is awesome with the smoked salmon.


Thanks!!

 I am glad I asked them about where it came from..it looked very nice..

  Craig


----------



## akhap (Apr 23, 2013)

Outstanding job!  It looks exactly like it is supposed to!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 23, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Outstanding job! It looks exactly like it is supposed to!


Thank you for the compliment!!

It means a lot to me coming from you..

This is the first time that I had no fat bubbling up to the surface..it tastes awesome..

We eat raw,grilled and smoked salmon..the wife sez it is by the best she has ever had..

   Craig


----------



## akhap (Apr 24, 2013)

It is amazing how simplicity usually wins... and being very consistent in how you handle the product at each step makes it repeatable.

I am curious about the flavor corn cob pellets add.  I assume it is very mild, no?

One trick I like to use is a tablespoon or so of juniper berries soaked in whiskey added to the wood when conditions are just right (smoke-wise) early on in the smoke.
art


----------



## fpnmf (May 26, 2013)

AKhap said:


> It is amazing how simplicity usually wins... and being very consistent in how you handle the product at each step makes it repeatable.
> 
> I am curious about the flavor corn cob pellets add. I assume it is very mild, no?
> 
> ...


I just saw this AK!!!

The corn cobs gave it a little sweetness it seemed..

  Craig


----------



## akhap (May 27, 2013)

Just realized you had answered a question I asked... Thanks!
art


----------



## njfoses (May 27, 2013)

How long in the smoker?


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2013)

njfoses said:


> How long in the smoker?


I didnt keep track of the time...it wasnt long tho..

I ran the mes at 140 and took it out as soon as the IT was 140..

  Craig


----------



## njfoses (May 28, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I didnt keep track of the time...it wasnt long tho..
> 
> I ran the mes at 140 and took it out as soon as the IT was 140..
> 
> Craig


Thanks. I wasnt sure if the both the smoker and IT are supposed to be 140.


----------



## mccredie a (Jun 14, 2013)

Did you probe the fish through the side to get the temperature?  I did not see a whole and am wondering how you get the reading.  It looks delicious, hope I can get something close to that!  lol


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 14, 2013)

McCredie A said:


> Did you probe the fish through the side to get the temperature?  I did not see a whole and am wondering how you get the reading.  It looks delicious, hope I can get something close to that!  lol


I put the probe in the side in the thickest part..

I didnt take a picture ..

Hope this helps..

  Craig


----------

